# Lake Tahoe Trails that are open to eMTB access



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

We are in the planning stage of our Tahoe trip USFS managed land, last time I went here we all rode in our suffer rigs. So access to trails are easy. Not so clear for ebikes unfortunately.

I've called a couple of Tahoe Local managers and have confirmed that Powerline, Corral, Sidewinder, Process Hill (aka Animal trail), Lloyds are all OHV singletracks and allow eMTB access. Do you know of any other trails? 

Lets keep this thread positive folks! No debates please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

I for one applaud you for taking the time to check before hand what is and is not legal. Best wishes on your trip, please post some photos when you get back. Tahoe is amazing.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Klurejr said:


> I for one applaud you for taking the time to check before hand what is and is not legal. Best wishes on your trip, please post some photos when you get back. Tahoe is amazing.


Tahoe is amazing! Definitely worth checking out. I wanted to ask folks here who know of more trails where eMTB are allowed within this USFS managed land. I dont have a problem with riding OHV trails if thats all we can get. Preferably singletrack trails.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

How about around the monarch trail I just watched a video of a guy riding the rainbow trail on a KTM I will be ther in a few weeks to ride so is all of the rainbow trail open to MC ?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

rider95 said:


> How about around the monarch trail I just watched a video of a guy riding the rainbow trail on a KTM I will be ther in a few weeks to ride so is all of the rainbow trail open to MC ?


Thanks Rider, I'll look into that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the thread! I'm just in for information - I live in Rocklin so Tahoe isn't too far from me at all.

For those curious about Lake Tahoe or even those who know about it - this was video I took from our trip during New Years last year to the vacation cabin. The lake is amazingly clear and just the whole area is beautiful.

...I like trails that are "easy" - so if anyone is going up maybe we can get a group ride together. My knee limits my access so I'm down for trails that are easy to enjoy as if you're hiking.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Imabum, I'll PM you once we get our plans ironed out. We'll be a mixed group, 2-3 on MTBs and 5 on eMTBS. Any spots worth checking out in your neck of the woods?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Imabum, I'll PM you once we get our plans ironed out. We'll be a mixed group, 2-3 on MTBs and 5 on eMTBS. Any spots worth checking out in your neck of the woods?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good! Like I said - my knee limits me to easy trails - so I don't want to be a bourdon for trails that are too jerky or fast paced.

Sadly around my area I don't know of much. Only area I know of is a paved trail, Miners Ravine, as I have just recently had the opportunity with my new e-bike to extend out past my neighborhood. I'm interested in knowing trails tho! There are a few up in Auburn but I'm not sure of their e-bike policy.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

rider95 said:


> How about around the monarch trail I just watched a video of a guy riding the rainbow trail on a KTM I will be ther in a few weeks to ride so is all of the rainbow trail open to MC ?


I believe so, I'm not entirely sure about the Salida end, you might want to look it up.

He's talking about Colorado guys, not tahoe FYI.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the FYI, Harryman.

@imabum, i'll PM you a link for an ebike group that you can join, they have a couple of rides planned for the Sacramento area and another for a ride around Lake Tahoe. You should join them, theyre a very supportive group and focuses their rides as an easy paced Ebike treks. Me and my group likes to take on technical riding as much as we can. 

Welcome back to riding man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Trying to loop together some longer rides? How does one do that with limited battery power, say 3-6 hour rides? Not being an e bike owner, can you run say 20% for a long time? Curious. Or just shut it off for the downhills? Interested to know the range and capabilities that currently exist.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Very dependent on assist level being utilized as you realize. My bike uses 1% of its battery power per mile in ECO mode (although I tried it out only a couple of times for 20 mile rides). Also, some e-MTB's pedal pretty well with the motor off.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

leeboh said:


> Trying to loop together some longer rides? How does one do that with limited battery power, say 3-6 hour rides? Not being an e bike owner, can you run say 20% for a long time? Curious. Or just shut it off for the downhills? Interested to know the range and capabilities that currently exist.


The answer to this varies from bike to bike. My rig comes with a 400W battery/250W motor, If I set that to "High" i should get 15 miles/4500' elevation, on "Standard" 20 miles/4300-4500' elevation, on "Eco" I could essentially ride all day regardless of elevation.

The terrain is also a huge impact when it comes to range, rocky climbs will drain the battery faster (and you!,yep you will get tired) than smooth climbs.

If you are truly curious about this, Demo a Turbo Levo and take it to a real trail ride. Parking lot rides simply won't give you an idea how they truly are.

In the hands of a strong and skilled rider, an eMTB is an amazingly FUN machine! Try one!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Another thing, if you decide to (secretly) try one out. Set it to eco when you start your ride, then set it to trail when you start climbing technical obstacles. When you start climbing "walls" 35%+ steep ascents, thats when you set it to Turbo.

A lot of eMTB noobs set it to Turbo immediately, thats like flooring a Corvette from a dead stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbasin (Sep 10, 2016)

ImaBum said:


> Sounds good! Like I said - my knee limits me to easy trails - so I don't want to be a bourdon for trails that are too jerky or fast paced.
> 
> Sadly around my area I don't know of much. Only area I know of is a paved trail, Miners Ravine, as I have just recently had the opportunity with my new e-bike to extend out past my neighborhood. I'm interested in knowing trails tho! There are a few up in Auburn but I'm not sure of their e-bike policy.


Imabum, I just moved to Roseville, from San Jose. I'd be up for a coffee ride on a portion of the American River Trail or the Miners Ravine some day. I have a Diamond Back Trace-exc, and probably the twins of your knees.


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

bigbasin said:


> Imabum, I just moved to Roseville, from San Jose. I'd be up for a coffee ride on a portion of the American River Trail or the Miners Ravine some day. I have a Diamond Back Trace-exc, and probably the twins of your knees.


Nice! I'm still trying to learn the e-bike laws regarding American River Trail - Looks like at, at least the Folsom side, that there is no e-bikes allowed. I'll need to see confirmation of this as that's a huge trail I'd love to ride.

But yeah - hopefully in the next month or so we can meet up! I'd be down for a ride for sure!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

PinoyMTBer said:


> The answer to this varies from bike to bike. My rig comes with a 400W battery/250W motor, If I set that to "High" i should get 15 miles/4500' elevation, on "Standard" 20 miles/4300-4500' elevation, on "Eco" I could essentially ride all day regardless of elevation.
> 
> The terrain is also a huge impact when it comes to range, rocky climbs will drain the battery faster (and you!,yep you will get tired) than smooth climbs.
> 
> ...


 Good info, thanks all. Demo? Not likely for a e mtbike. Curious about a commuter though. 10 bikes in the garage already. The commute is 16 miles one way, 2-6 trips per week. Sometimes a steady headwind has me cussing.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

leeboh said:


> Good info, thanks all. Demo? Not likely for a e mtbike. Curious about a commuter though. 10 bikes in the garage already. The commute is 16 miles one way, 2-6 trips per week. Sometimes a steady headwind has me cussing.


I'm actually on the fence about getting a dedicated Ebike for commuting myself. This is at the top of my list.

CUBE SUV Hybrid SL 27.5 Electric Bike


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

PinoyMTBer said:


> I'm actually on the fence about getting a dedicated Ebike for commuting myself. This is at the top of my list.
> 
> CUBE SUV Hybrid SL 27.5 Electric Bike


If I lived closer to work I would consider it. I am 34 miles from my clients site and another 12 to my main office, I general travel to both each day. A motorcycle is my preferred method. I would love to be able to take public transport and a bicycle, but my commute would go from 40 min to about 2 hours...... Having an ebike would only reduce the time by about 20 min when using public transport....


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^^^ One thought. They make bike carriers for the back of your throttle twister. OK, some more. Leave a bike or motorcycle at the office?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Since me and my friends really want to ride Hole in the Ground, we respect the USFS trail access regulations. This trip will be 100% Human Powered. Hole in the Ground is simply an amazing trail to miss!

The climbing starts at 7000' elevation, this will be tough! You guys got any tips for training for such an ordeal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

PinoyMTBer said:


> I'm actually on the fence about getting a dedicated Ebike for commuting myself. This is at the top of my list.
> 
> CUBE SUV Hybrid SL 27.5 Electric Bike


Cubes are nice.

My commute is too short for a motor, but I'd like a grocery getter.

RadWagon Electric Cargo Bike | Rad Power Bikes

If I see someone dumping a non E one on Craigslist, I'd have hard time not saying yes. Most them gather dust in the garage.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Since me and my friends really want to ride Hole in the Ground, we respect the USFS trail access regulations. This trip will be 100% Human Powered. Hole in the Ground is simply an amazing trail to miss!
> 
> The climbing starts at 7000' elevation, this will be tough! You guys got any tips for training for such an ordeal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ride at elevation as much as you can beforehand and stay hydrated.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Harryman said:


> Ride at elevation as much as you can beforehand and stay hydrated.


Thanks Harryman, the highest riding we have in the SF Bayarea is Mt Diablo @3800'. I'll need to start looping the upper trails there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

leeboh said:


> ^^^^^ One thought. They make bike carriers for the back of your throttle twister. OK, some more. Leave a bike or motorcycle at the office?


I have thought about the 2x2 mount for my moto to bring my MTB to work with me so on occasion I could ride in San Diego after work with a friend who lives down here. Leaving a bike at the office would not really work for me. I am an IT Consultant and though i spend most of my time with one client, if an emergency comes up I might have to go visit someone else. If I was at my clients site on my pedal or eBike (if I had one) I would not be in a good position to change plans.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Since me and my friends really want to ride Hole in the Ground, we respect the USFS trail access regulations. This trip will be 100% Human Powered. Hole in the Ground is simply an amazing trail to miss!
> 
> The climbing starts at 7000' elevation, this will be tough! You guys got any tips for training for such an ordeal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought your foot couldn't do sustained hard pedaling? Isn't that why you have an e-bike? If that's the case, not much you can do to train.

If your foot is fine, just ride up steep hills a lot.

-Walt


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

"Hole in the ground" is worth the pain! I'll just need to stop/rest more often and take some pain meds right before the ride.

Hopefully, that'll do it for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackamo (Sep 16, 2016)

On the west shore check out Barker Pass (Kaspian/Blackwood Canyon OHV Entrance) to the pass, then south to an incredible but short section of single track along the ridge leading to Ellis Peak (trail 16e16 if memory serves) then down and out the rubicon trail into Homewood. You can also go to the top of Ellis for a great view before heading down.

This is a favorite loop on my ktm and should be awesome on the Levo. Should get it in either this wknd or next.

Anyone riding down in Palo Alto hills region? Looking for e riding friends down here.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Jackamo said:


> On the west shore check out Barker Pass (Kaspian/Blackwood Canyon OHV Entrance) to the pass, then south to an incredible but short section of single track along the ridge leading to Ellis Peak (trail 16e16 if memory serves) then down and out the rubicon trail into Homewood. You can also go to the top of Ellis for a great view before heading down.
> 
> This is a favorite loop on my ktm and should be awesome on the Levo. Should get it in either this wknd or next.
> 
> Anyone riding down in Palo Alto hills region? Looking for e riding friends down here.


Thanks for the tip! We'll look into that, Palo Alto hills (if you're referring to Palo Alto, Ca) is managed by the MidPen OSP. They're strictly banning ebikes in all the parks they manage.

If you're planning to visit the bay area soon, let me know. I could show you some amazing riding around Santa Cruz. Just PM me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

